# Disappointed with Mytego skin



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

After a breathless wait it arrived and what a disappointment

The pictures are crisp and clear enough and true to the originals which was pleasing

BUT

The packaging was flimsy - just an envelope which was badly creased in the post
there were no instructions or application kit as promised on the website
the quality of the product itself seems to be barely a sticker, let alone the tough waterproof vinyl it claims to be
the size appears to be incorrect for the Kindle

and worst of all

The pre punched holes in the template totally do not match the white patches in the printing left by their program, which means even if it fits the Kindle (which it does not appear it will) there will be white patches around the letter keys

Has anyone else had this problem with Mytego?
If so how did it end up being resolved?
I've emailed them using their feedback form last night but haven't heard back yet - I note theres no email contact or FAQ point about what happens if you're not happy
considering it cost €25 I'm not happy at all

Lets hope they offer and issue a prompt refund

watch this space


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope you're able to work out your problem with the company.  
Please do post about the results you have with their customer service.  
deb


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

YIKES....just ordered one from them this evening myself.  Please post your resolution results in case I have the same ahead of me.


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Still haven't heard anything - 36 hours since form sent

I'll keep you posted


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Still nothing

not good


----------



## Mytegoinfo (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your disappointment. I am a customer service rep for mytego and thought I might chime into the conversation and let you know how you can easily contact us, and we will do whatever we can to address the issue. If you want to contact me directly, [email protected] I will absolutely take the time to sort something out for you. Otherwise you can reach any of the other customer service reps at the toll free number

1-866-9-MyTego

I look forward to hearing from you, as it is my job to ensure that each customer is satisfied.


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for your response
I'll email you tonight


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Tego have offered a full refund

Contact email addresses for Tego:

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered a seasonal skin from mytego.com on November 6th and did not hear anything from them other than my credit card being charged for the amount. I called them with the number listed in this thread on December 11th and immediately got a response. The customer service representative was very nice.

My skin was sent to manufacturing on November 16th but was held up due to manufacturing problems and was listed as 'pending'. I was able to cancel my order and get a refund  but was told it would take up to 2 weeks. Imagine my surprise that evening when I received an e-mail from Paypal stating my refund was there.  I was also given a code for a free skin. 

I would encourage anyone who wants to order from mytego.com to write down the phone number, 1-866-969-8346. The phone number is not listed anywhere on their website.

Sofie


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

So, could idea to write them off?


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> So, could idea to write them off?


I don't know if I would write them off as their skins are pretty and unique. They also solved my problem quickly and to my satisfaction. I will probably try again after the Christmas rush. I am making sure that I have their number written down just in case I need to contact them again.

I am trying to find a skin that will go with my marbled red M-edge executive leather cover. I have a Kindle 1. Most of the red colors in Decalgirl are bright red and clash with my cover. I have since ordered a Decalgirl "Coffee Lovers" skin hoping those colors will work.

Sofie


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I ordered on the 8th of Dec and received confirmation of my order and that I would receive notification when shipped.  On the 16th, had heard no word on shipping status so I e-mailed to check the status.  As of today, no response.  I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about this.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Well, I ordered on the 8th of Dec and received confirmation of my order and that I would receive notification when shipped. On the 16th, had heard no word on shipping status so I e-mailed to check the status. As of today, no response. I'm not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about this.


Don't e-mail them, call them. 1-866-969-8346. It's a Canadian Company. I got an operator in minutes and my money refunded just as quickly.

Sofie


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Still no sign of my refund despite promises of same  
A reminder has been sent

edit: spelling mistakes!


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Still no refund


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I ordered a skin almost six weeks ago and still don't have it.  I don't think I'll ever order from them again, especially after hearing about your experience anselmo.  I've also had great experiences with other companies who do the same thing for a lesser price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mytegoinfo said:


> I am so sorry for your disappointment. I am a customer service rep for mytego and thought I might chime into the conversation and let you know how you can easily contact us, and we will do whatever we can to address the issue. If you want to contact me directly, [email protected] I will absolutely take the time to sort something out for you. Otherwise you can reach any of the other customer service reps at the toll free number
> 
> 1-866-9-MyTego
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you, as it is my job to ensure that each customer is satisfied.


anselmo, have you tried calling them at the number above? Sofie had great response when she called.

Betsy


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Good grief...original order on the 12/8, sent e-mail on 12/16-no response, sent another e-mail on 12/28--no response.  Tried both the 'general e-mails' addy and the 'customercenter' addy.  3 weeks.  Nothing.  Get on the phone today....sent to an automated que with music.  Held for 8 minutes, gave up.  Later called again, same routine, held for 7 minutes and got a person, who first told me I had no order in their system, then, oh wait, there it is, hasn't shipped yet, maybe next week and allow 4 weeks for shipping.  I responded..."oookay, I..." and before I could finish my sentence was told 'thankyouhaveanicedayclick'.  Now, the "I" following the ooookay, was intended as the beginning of the sentence to voice my displeasure in their customer service and lack of ANY response.  Couldn't even get it said before she'd hung up on me.  I phoned again, held for 13 minutes and finally gave up.  I grow more disillusioned with the term customer service every day, as it seems there's a whole lot of companies that have absolutely no clue as to what that term means and, as in this case, after they already have your money.  It both amazes and saddens me.

Guess I'll sit and wait four more weeks.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

This is the canned e-mail you get in response to an inquiry which tells you due to increased orders allow 48-72 hours for a response.  Ummm, yeah, might wanna re-think that statement LOL

Thank you for your recent email for Mytego.com; 

We are deeply sorry for the delay with our responses. Although we are doing our best to keep up with our call and email volumes, the response time is still lagging. 

****Due to the dramatic increase in order, call and email volumes our production times has increased.****

Please allow for 48 to 72 hours to respond to your inquiry. 

***MAKING YOUR ORDER***

Please note that your order is produced and manufactured individually, once you have designed it online. This can currently take 1-2 weeks, depending on the number of orders being produced. Thank you for your patience and understanding!

***SHIPPING****
Shipping times are time from the time that it is shipped, not from the date that it is ordered. You will receive a notice from us when your order is shipped Shipping times vary by location. 

Normal Shipping times are 3 weeks within Canada and 4-6 weeks for the United States and International.


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are the same email responses I have received.

I also tried the phone number and, like the user above, was on hold for 10 minutes before I got frustrated and hung up. Given that I'm making an international call the costs of calling and chasing them is likely now to exceed the refund I'm (not) getting.

Very disappointed all round.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I ordered a skin from them this past June. Got it 10 days later. It's still on my Kindle and I love it. Here's a pic:










It is tough, as it's held up beautifully for 8 months now and looks like new. I don't know if it's waterproof as I've never tested it!

Sorry to those who have had problems. My guess is that they have grown in popularity and are doing a very crappy job in handling the increased volume. Seems they weren't prepared for the growth they are experiencing

That said, a little more patience is required when calling a company. Hanging up after 8 minutes? Most companies have a huge call volume and patience is required. Not saying anyone should be placed on hold for hours, but give it at least 15-20 minutes. They admitted they are overwhelmed with orders.

I hope those who have had issues either get their refunds or skins soon! Best wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry there are some having problems with Mytego.  It does sound like they have not handled the increased traffic well.  Please feel free to vent here and keep us posted on your efforts.  My standard advice with any company is to keep contacting them (don't wait four weeks).

For those making international calls, that's a tough one.  Please let us know how it goes.

Betsy


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> 1-866-969-8346


Isn't this number a toll free number? I didn't get charged for it.


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Sofie said:


> Isn't this number a toll free number? I didn't get charged for it.


toll free if in the US (which I'm not )


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I will *NEVER order another skin from MyTego *  again. I ordered a custom skin on 11/27/09 (that's right November) and I still have not received it. After the obligatory emails that say they are aware of my order and please be patient I finally talked to someone in Customer Service who wanted me to know they had run some type of sale and had a lot of orders. She assured me that my skin would be delivered in two weeks, well it is two and half weeks later and I still don't have my skin.

I will be calling Customer service tomorrow and if it is not to late cancelling my order. I have heard of backed up but this borders on crazy. At this point, given the severe time delay they should give me the skin for free.

NEVER will I order from this company again!!!!!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That's not good at all.  As a customer service professional, "growing pains" should only last one month, while you reallocate your resources and hire new people if necessary.  Based on what these few people have said, I would not order from them.  You have an obligation of responsiveness once you take someone's money - and no less should be expected.


----------



## mytego_nation (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi - I am truly sorry that some of you have been having a bad experience with mytego. I am the President of the company, and these comments really show that we have failed a number of customers. It is not our intent to deliberately aggravate people, or not deliver properly - we do take care and pride in what we do and how we offer it to all of our customers. We are delivering thousands of orders regularly, but more importantly we obviously missed the mark with a number of our customers and for that I truly apologize. 

We are making some improvements to address all of the concerns. We have added a number of extra CSR agents to the phones and emails to try to respond to everyone as best as possible. We are also improving our production process so that it does not get backlogged to the extent that it has, which is causing the delays to producing your order. As always, we still have our 100% satisfaction guarantee - so if you are not satisfied, then we will make sure that you are. We want to make sure that everyone is served properly and as quickly as possible, so that you can have what you want, and so that we have satisfied every single customer that visits our website.

Again, I apologize for the inconvenience that we have caused for some of our customers and we are doing everything that we can to get things back on track for everyone.

You are welcome to contact me directly - [email protected] if I can help further.
Our regular customer service email is [email protected]
Our toll-free number (Canada & US) is 1-866-9-MYTEGO

Thank you again for showing us where we are failing - we will make progress to correct all of our shortcomings.

Doyle


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

_*UPDATE AS OF 1/21/10*_: Ok, starting to feel a little better about MyTego. After seeing the President of MyTego offer up his email address, I sent him an email outlining my order number and describing the level of customer service I received. I am happy to report that Doyle immediately sent me back an email indicating his regret that this has occurred, the remediation of the problem and a promise I would receive my skin by next week. NOW THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! I know so many times we report the bad, but I don't want to damage a company's reputation if they, in the end, do right which is what Doyle has done. I hope somehow the level of service he provided to me today can permeate throughout MyTego. Just wanted to let folks know the positive outcome!

Doyle,

I would really like that Thank You for coming onto the Kindle Boards and trying to address some of the customer service issues facing your company. I have taken you up on your offer and sent you an email outlining my issues. I hope that you can help me as well as take some of the very constructive criticism put forth on the Boards. Thank you and look foward to your email response.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> I will *NEVER order another skin from MyTego *  again. I ordered a custom skin on 11/27/09 (that's right November) and I still have not received it. After the obligatory emails that say they are aware of my order and please be patient I finally talked to someone in Customer Service who wanted me to know they had run some type of sale and had a lot of orders. She assured me that my skin would be delivered in two weeks, well it is two and half weeks later and I still don't have my skin.
> 
> I will be calling Customer service tomorrow and if it is not to late cancelling my order. I have heard of backed up but this borders on crazy. At this point, given the severe time delay they should give me the skin for free.
> 
> NEVER will I order from this company again!!!!!


I swear I'm trying my dead-level best to ignore that part about a lot of orders due to some type of sale......but, does that mean I'm coming up on two months waiting for my full price order while I've waited for sale orders to be processed? Noooo, tell me that's not what that means LOL.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kindlek:

Doyle (last name escapes me) is the President of MyTego.  He has included his email in the below thread.  I would highly recommend you contact him.  

I forwarded him my confirmation email from MyTego when I ordered my skin which includes my order number.  He responded back to me within a half hour and has already rectified my problem.  I expect my skin by next week.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Kindlek:
> 
> Doyle (last name escapes me) is the President of MyTego. He has included his email in the below thread. I would highly recommend you contact him.
> 
> I forwarded him my confirmation email from MyTego when I ordered my skin which includes my order number. He responded back to me within a half hour and has already rectified my problem. I expect my skin by next week.


I received a shipping notice on 1/4, so I'm waiting for it to arrive. If it's already left them, don't know there's much he could do at this point.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

kindlek said:


> I received a shipping notice on 1/4, so I'm waiting for it to arrive. If it's already left them, don't know there's much he could do at this point.


You are probably in good shape then. I don't know what the heck happened to mine Timing maybe, well the issue has been solved. Let us know when you receive it and if you can share pictures, I am sure the skin is fab.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Still nothing from the 12/08/09 original order.


----------



## anselmo (Nov 2, 2009)

I never received my refund either


----------

